# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Malaysia >  die Batu-Höhlen bei Kuala Lumpur

## schiene

Da wir morgens schon in KL gelandet sind und die Zimmer in unserem Hotel noch belegt waren entschlossen wir uns die Batu Caves unweit von Kuala Lumpur zu besuchen.
Wir vereinbarten mit einem Taxifahrer den Preis von 70 Ringit(ca.17 Euro) für Hin und Rückfahrt +Wartezeit von 2-3 Stunden.

Die Batu Höhlen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batu-H%C3%B6hlen

hier ein paar Bilder:







überall sieht man die frechen Makakenaffen

----------


## schiene

In der Höhle befinden sich verschiedene hinduistische Figuren und Schreine.











eine Legend besagt das,wenn man den Stein auf der die Figur steht berührt kommt man mind.noch 1x hier her.
In meinem Fall stimmte es,denn ich war schon einmal vor  10 Jahren hier.

----------


## schiene

Um die Höhle herum gibt es mehrere Restaurants,einen kleinen Park,mehrere Verkaufsstände welche von Hindus geführt werden.













dieses Essen war sehr lecker und kostete umgerechnet nur 0,40 Euro

----------


## Willi Wacker

...danke dafür, Schiene
ich war dort mal vor 40 Jahren

----------


## wein4tler

242 Stufen sind da zu steigen? Oder einige mehr? Gibt es keinen Lift hinauf? Da geht einem die Luft aus.
Schöne Bilder von der Anlage.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...danke dafür, Schiene
> ich war dort mal vor 40 Jahren


Davon würd ich ja gerne mal Bilder sehen, so zum Vergleich.

Ich wollte da eigentlich auch hin, bei meinem KL Aufenthalt. Der Taxifaher saß schon in der Lobby und wartete auf mich. Plötzlich ging ein Gewitter los, als würde es kein morgen mehr gäben. Er meinte zwar kein Problem, aber ich hab dann doch dankend abgewunken und ihn nach Hause geschickt. Zum Glück, das Gewitter hörte auch erst gegen späten Nachmittag auf. Da hätte ich nicht viel von dem Ausflug gehabt.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Davon würd ich ja gerne mal Bilder sehen, so zum Vergleich.


...habe ein Papierbild mal gescannt und meine es schon mal
als Resci dort war, hier reingesetzt zu haben.
Die anderen Papierbider liegen irgendwo, Keller , Speicher 

ich suche mal das eine...

das liegt bei Arcoer und ist bald wieder wech...

vorn an der Treppe meine damalige Deutsche Freundin
wir waren damals öfter halbe Jahre mit dem Rucksack in Asien unterwegs

damals war noch nicht so viel Tourismus an der Höhle
hatten dort das " Taipusam Fest " mit erlebt

----------


## schiene

deine damilige Freundin hatte aber nen sehr kurzes Röckchen an  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> deine damilige Freundin hatte aber nen sehr kurzes Röckchen an


da war der Minirock in   ::  
das wir uns in einem Muslim Land befanden war uns nicht so bewusst

----------


## walter

Willi,
das war früher auch nicht so wichtig. 

Mir gefällt die Hindukultur, ausgenommen die Frauenverbrennungen, sehr gut. Habe auf Bali paar Hindutempel besucht, u.a. Tannat Loh.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wir waren auf obigen Trip vor Singapore und Malaysia 3 Mon. in Indien, Goa und Süd Indien
sind dann von Colombo rüber gefogen




> Willi,
> das war früher auch nicht so wichtig. 
> 
> Mir gefällt die Hindukultur, ausgenommen die Frauenverbrennungen, sehr gut. Habe auf Bali paar Hindutempel besucht, u.a. Tannat Loh.

----------


## walter

Wir haben die Tour in China begonnen und sind danach nach Bali, später nach Singapur und dann das erste mal nach Thailand. Ich glaube das sind schon weit über 20 Jahre her. 

Zeit vergeht......  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Danke Willi!

Finde ich schon interessant, nicht nur wegen des kurzen Rocks. Anscheinend hat man die Spur zu Höhle hoch verbreitert, auch da kann man mal wieder sehen, man reist heut zu Tage einfach mehr.

Aber eines ist mir schleierhaft, wie habt ihr es geschaft, ein halbes Jahr auf Reisen zu gehen?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Aber eines ist mir schleierhaft, wie habt ihr es geschaft, ein halbes Jahr auf Reisen zu gehen?



...Zahnbürste, drei/vier T. Shirts, Unterwäsche, Schlafsack, T.Cheques, Reisepass und ab
die Trips bis Indien über Land, mit Zügen und Bussen haben ja schon 6 bis  8 Wochen in Anspruch genommen
und dann willste noch weiter, da noch hin un da...

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hehe, so ähnlich hab ich mir das vorgestellt. 
Was mir schleierhaft ist, wie man soviel Zeit fürs Reisen aufbringen konnte. Man muß doch auch mal Geld fürs Reisen verdienen. Oder habt ihr unterwegs Gelegenheitsjobs ausgeübt?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nee kein Job unterwegs,
hatte einen guten Job bei dem im Sommer soviel Knete reinkam
das es über den Winter mit Reisen und so gereicht hat.
Natürlich schliefen wir nicht in 5 Sterne Hotels
eher Low Level, aber das macht dir nix wenn du jung bist.

Auf Ko Samui kostete eine Bambus Hütte am Strand 60 Bath am Tag
für einen Monar war`s billiger und für 3 noch mal einen Abschlag.

----------

